# Bilder verschmelzen lassen aber wie macht mans richtig



## 2Pac (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite nun etwa seit 3 JAhren mit Photoshop und versuche mich immer weiter zu entwickeln. Jedoch scheitere ich immer wieder an der Aktion Bilder ineinander verlaufen zu lassen. Aber so das es aussieht als wäre es ein Bild!

Wenn ich das Versuche, dann sieht es meistens so aus, dass die Ränder der 2 Bilder zu sehen sind.

Ich habs bereits versucht mit Ineinanderkopieren (bei Ebenen), Weichzeichnen (was die Bilder jedoch irgendwie unscharf macht) Bewegungsunschärfe. Aber das letztere sagt das Ergebnis im Namen schon 

Nun die große Frage, wie mache ich es richtig ?

MfG 2Pac


----------



## zirag (12. Januar 2005)

Seit 3 Jahren und denn bekommt man sowas nicht hin   
Naja soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein oder so , wundert mich nur 

schau mal im Tutorial Bereich (klick )

 mfg ZiRaG


----------



## hotschen (12. Januar 2005)

> das es aussieht als wäre es ein Bild


Das hängt ganz vom Ausgangsmaterial ab.
Lege die Bilder in verschiedenen Ebenen übereinander und erstelle jeweils eine Ebenenmaske. dieser gibst du einen (linearen) S/W Verlauf (Weiss: Deckkraft 100%, schwarz: Deckkraft 0%)
Willst du mehr Kontrolle Kontrolle über das Ergebnis und nicht nur "gerade" Übergänge, nimm einen sehr großen weichen (0%) Pinsel und "male" in den Ebenenmasken. (Wie gesagt: Schwarz: Transparent, weiss bleibt sichtbar)

Gibt bestimmt auch genug Tutorials im Netz, aber suchen musst du schon selber 

gruß hotschen


----------



## 2Pac (12. Januar 2005)

zirag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seit 3 Jahren und denn bekommt man sowas nicht hin
> Naja soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein oder so , wundert mich nur
> 
> schau mal im Tutorial Bereich (klick )
> ...



Naja ich habe ja nicht gesagt das ich es regelmässig mache, zumal ich das 2 Jahre ohne Inet benutzt habe. Und ohne Bücher lernt man da nicht viel


----------



## King Euro (12. Januar 2005)

@zirag
ich glaube er will die beiden Bilder nebeneinander legen Oder?  

@2pac2
kannst du nicht mal 2 Beispielbilder geben, damit wir es versuchen können und dir sagen, wie wir es gemacht haben?

Ansonsten würde ich dir mal den "Kopierstempel" nahelegen, damit kommt man eigentlich immer ziemlich weit. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass du die Bilder eher zurechtschneiden musst.
Ich kann mich hotschen also nur anschließen, es hängt vom Material ab!


----------



## 2Pac (12. Januar 2005)

Also du hast schon recht die Bilder sollen nebeneinander liegen und inander übergehen. 

Naja 2 Beispielbilder kannst du dir eigentlich überall runterladen. Such z.b. einfach bei google nach Screenshots zu Fifa oder Warcraft 3. 

Diese sollten dann möglichst weich inanderlaufen. Wie auf grossen Seiten im Banner.

Als Beispiel die 64 AMD Seite. (http://www.64amd.de ? Weiß die URL nichtmehr genau)

Wäre jedenfalls sehr nett wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren würdet und mir es dann sagt 

MfG 2Pac


----------



## holzoepfael (12. Januar 2005)

2Pac ich glaube es liegt in deinem Sinne ein gutes Beispiel für dein Problem zu geben. Denn die Url ist nicht richtig und über google habe ich auch nichts gefunden was du meinen könntest....
Denn ich frage mich, sollen die Bilder nebeneinanderliegen und verfliessen oder sollen sie sich überlappen und so ineinanderverfliessen.....(zweiteres ist einfach und schon genannt worden von zirag...)

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## King Euro (12. Januar 2005)

Genau, willst du einfach nur einen Verlauf, oder soll es richtig ineinander passen?  

Wenn du einfach nur einen Verlauf haben willst, dann würde ich dir die "Weiche Auswahlkante" empfehlen, das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## 2Pac (12. Januar 2005)

Entschuldigung ich habe den Beitrag auf Arbeit geschrieben und hatte dort die URL nicht 

Hier nocheinmal die richtige: http://team64amd.krawall.de/page/index2.php

Dort seht Ihr im Headbanner so Bilderüberläufe von den Spielen Counterstrike,Warcraft3,Unreal Tournament und Fifa. Das ganze sieht sehr gut aus als wenn es ein Bild ist. Aber es sind ja 4 verschiedene denke ich einmal 

Soetwas möchte ich wenn möglich hinbekommen.

Und danke nochmal für die Mühe die Ihr euch macht diesbezüglich 

MfG 2Pac


----------



## 2Pac (12. Januar 2005)

Achso entschuldigung für einen Doppelpost, aber sonst wär die Frage eventuell untergegangen.

Und zwar auf der geposteten Page ist ja das 64 AMD Logo im Header Links oben. Dort sind bei der 64 solche Bögen. Wie kriege ich sowas hin ohne das es total verpixelt aussieht (hab sowas schon oft versucht). Oder z.B. wenn ich etwas perspektivisch verzerre, dann verpixelt es auch sehr stark 

MfG 2Pac


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2005)

Hai,

also die Übergänge bekommst du wie in dem von zirag gepostetem Tut. Ansonsten such mal nach "Ebenenmaske"

Für die Bögen schau mal hier , oder such nach Pfad, Pfadtool.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Angel-M (9. Mai 2005)

zirag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau mal im Tutorial Bereich (klick )
> 
> mfg ZiRaG


 
Hallo
bin hier schon am verzweifeln und hoffe das ich hier richtig bin
ich versuche auch 2 Bilder ineinander zu "verschmelzen"
leider funktioniert der angegebene Link nicht  

und wie bekomme ich es hin, das ich meine Bilder "diagonal" verschelzen kann?
*Please Help*


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2005)

Hai,

der Link geht wirklich nicht.    wunder, wunder

... aber nimm doch die Anleitung von hotschen.  

Die Ebenenmaske kannst du auch mit einem Pinsel bearbeiten oder einen Verlauf deiner Wahl einsetzen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

